# haunted mansion walls



## slash (Aug 17, 2007)

So, this year we want our second trailer to be like a foyer or parlor to an old hotel. I want to do the wood paneling 2 or 3 feet up on the walls (waynes coating is it?) and then have wallpaper from there up. I want the wallpaper to look old, ripped, dirty. I also want it to look like it has the old wood paneling under it. Any ideas and/or websites on techniques that would help me do this?

thanks

-slash


----------



## Nightwing (Aug 1, 2007)

A quick and easy way would be one of those Peeling Plaster Room Scene Setters. Frightcatalog.com has one.


----------



## slash (Aug 17, 2007)

yeah, i've tried those before, not the wallpaper ones, the character ones. they are hod to stick down, and are shiny. Has anyone else had luck with these? We have a halloween shop around here that should be opening soon, maybe I should get some from them and try it.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Yeah I wanna know how to make panels myself just like that for putting up in my home.
....and have some light behind it. Id love to make the light move up and down through the wood panels like in the movie Hellraiser.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Last year we made walls with cardboard and paper mache. One type of wall was made to look like it had wood paneling on the bottom, and the eyes wall paper on the top. Unfortuantely I do not have many pictures, but here is a picture of the planel walls without the wall paper http://johnnyspage.com/images/Picture%20066.jpg

Below is what we used to paper the walls, printed out several copies, trimmed them and pasted with a glue/water mix. In low light it looked great.









The resulting walls were stronger than you would think, and have been stored away for the 2007 haunted house. A disorganized page with more about the walls is here, it is on my list of things to clean up.


----------



## slash (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks for the help johnny! 

I should have posted this thread in the final touches section.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

This is original artwork that I used for wallpaper for my home haunt. You have to print out the pages and cut the edges off, then glue it up on the wall. Feel free to use it for your haunt if you'd like (and anyone else who would like to). 
This is for private use only. Anyone wanting to make money from this needs my permission (not that it's really worth anything, but just incase). Consider this a poor man's copyright.
Props In The Works :: wallpaper picture by HalloweenZombie - Photobucket


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

BTW, if you want to see what it looks like on a wall:
http://home.comcast.net/~v.bariteau/images/CORPSEE.JPG


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Johnny, fantastic job! As to you as well HalloweenZombie, looks really neat!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

great job on the wall paper guys! I didn't think of the printing technique!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Nice paper HJ..kinda cool maybe for blacklight?

Halloween Zombie..
I would like to maybe use your pic (not to make money though)
I do have an idea for it .. this will be down the road sometime.
I think it would tie in good with one of my Harleyween parties. If I ever get to it I will let ya know. cool


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Lilly, you are more than welcome to it.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Lilly, the wall does okay in black light, nothing special. And I failed to give due credit, I found the wall paper here http://www.labs.net/anaiselise/house/


----------



## slash (Aug 17, 2007)

That wallpaper looks cool zombie, nice job.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks HZ..

HJ..I thought it might but then with the light blue background it may be too brite.
Maybe changing the background color and lightening up the black lines would work better..
I like that paper too.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

I thought Id be inventive and re-do the wallpaper. 
I made it so that it should work great under black light.  
I thought somebody here might want a copy....Hope u can use it.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Has anyone ever tried using a stencil for these??
I'd really love to do something like this... but I think that it would take gallons of ink and wayyy too much time to print them all out and glue them one by one.
I might try to make a stencil and go that route...
Anyone else try this?
.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Zach, I'm thinking of doing that myself. Just use that (crate?) paper they use for schools and bulletin boards, in purple, and sponge it if you'd like. Then just use the stencil and spray paint and if you want to get fancy, go over it and paint the eyes white.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Yeah thats a great idea. It would look better too imo.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Here's an image i just made using Cheetah's image.
http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a195/frontyardfright/wallpaper.gif
And JL, at craft stores they actually sell just plastic sheets that you see stencils made out of so you can make your own.
Just print the above image out, put the plastic over the top, and cut out using an exacto knife... ta da!
.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

I remember someone had sent me a stencil of the image. I'll have to dig it up!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Here's another, more defined image... No "fuzzy" edges!
http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a195/frontyardfright/wallpaper_3.gif
.


----------

